# Free Styrofoam



## ouroboros (Nov 19, 2012)

Just thought it would be a good idea to start a thread about good sources of free Styrofoam. I just got a bunch from one of the local discount trinket shops. Not very big pieces though. More the sort for hardscapes and small hides as opposed to backgrounds. Has anyone else found a good place?


----------



## RedFox (Nov 19, 2012)

Go to the supermarket and ask for broccoli boxes. When I worked at coles we either gave them to customers who asked or chucked them in the bin. You can cut them up and layer them to make excellent rock walls and hides.


----------



## ouroboros (Nov 19, 2012)

View attachment 271184
Basic shaping of some of the pieces I got.


----------



## Gruni (Nov 19, 2012)

ouroboros said:


> View attachment 271184
> Basic shaping of some of the pieces I got.



Failed attachment...


----------



## ouroboros (Nov 19, 2012)

View attachment 271185
This one work?


----------



## Gruni (Nov 19, 2012)

Nope... Go into the advanced mode and use the 'paperclip' manage attachments.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 19, 2012)

Not working


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 19, 2012)

Nope....

Fruit markets also give them if u asked.


----------



## ouroboros (Nov 19, 2012)

- - - Updated - - -

I'm going to try JB HiFi and other electronic stores to try and get some larger pieces for backgrounds


----------



## Gruni (Nov 19, 2012)

Yep that worked...


----------



## RedFox (Nov 19, 2012)

Now it is working.


----------



## ouroboros (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Gruni


----------



## Gruni (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I'd hate for anyone else to think that I don't try to be helpful. 

:lol:


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 19, 2012)

gruni said:


> well i'd hate for anyone else to think that i don't try to be helpful.
> 
> :lol:



lol.


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes i need a Broccoli box so me Bredli can fit in it LOL


----------



## someday (Nov 19, 2012)

thanks for these tips now i dun gotta worry about saving up my Styrofoam for months on end till i feel like cutting it up.


----------



## ouroboros (Nov 19, 2012)

How big is your bredli? And how old?


----------



## -Peter (Nov 19, 2012)

I still have a 2400x1200x300 slab of polystyrene thats waiting for a taker in Sydney.


----------



## Mo53sz (Nov 19, 2012)

Try local air conditioning companies. I'm a fridgie and we were always throwing heaps out after every split install. 
Thankfully I'm working the big stuff these days and need not worry about those pesky splits 

Moses


----------



## ParanoidPython (Nov 19, 2012)

We got heaps from a fridge repairer, new doors come in protected by fridge sized sheets.


----------



## dangles (Nov 19, 2012)

Normally Harvey Norman docks have bins dedicated to foam. Thin flat sheets to bulky stuff. Got a heap just before the penrith one went up in flames.


----------



## ouroboros (Nov 19, 2012)

-Peter said:


> I still have a 2400x1200x300 slab of polystyrene thats waiting for a taker in Sydney.



I'll PM you


----------



## MyMitchie (Nov 20, 2012)

Petbarn get their fish, plants and frozen foods in styrofoam boxes, i'm sure if you asked nicely they would put them aside for you each week as they are always just thrown out. Also what type of paint is safe to paint it with for your reptiles?


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Nov 20, 2012)

Coles,coles and coles. My brother works in the fresh produce section and they give away the foam broccoli boxes like no tomorrow. Even though they are small just liquid nail them together and viola! Big pieces to use.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 20, 2012)

HEY ozimid whats a GSXR? get a Harley


----------

